# iCloud Drive



## NestorK (27 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai d'abord fait une recherche avant de poster car je cherche juste des retours sur iCloud Drive, en tout cas à confronter des opinions.

Je viens de souscrire pour essai à 200 go et je suis pour le moment dubitatif - et c'est un euphémisme - devant l'intérêt de la chose.

> Dupliquer le bureau et le dossier document, pourquoi pas, si je pouvais "partager" les fichiers via un lien. Mais c'est en fait prisonnier (raison de sécurité, peut être ?) entre mes iDevices (iPhone, iPad, MacBook Pro). C'est 70% de l'utilité que j'en aurais qui s'envole. J'ai bien compris que je pouvais utiliser Mail Drop, mais avec une limite à 5 go, c'est plus que limité et sans possibilité de streaming pour mon correspondant pour un fichier vidéo par exemple (je suis monteur).

> Je suis étonné par le système d'upload. Il est 1/ éprouvant pour mon Mac qui voit sa température augmenter de manière substantielle avec un usage CPU aberrant. Enfin, 2/ la copie des fichiers est une simple duplication en ligne sans possibilité aucune de la dissocier de la copie locale : si j'efface le fichier sur mon bureau, ça disparaît du Drive, sans autre forme de procès. Euh... ?

> Si je résume bien, le Drive fait donc simplement office de duplicata me permettant de retrouver mon bureau macOS sur tout mes engins. C'est à peu près tout ? Si c'est le cas, me concernant, autant le dire : c'est très limité et on est loin de ce que proposent les ténors du genre. Je suis étonné par la faiblesse de l'offre...

Evidemment, je suis un peu teubé à mes heures, il se peut que je n'ai rien compris à toute cette affaire et que certaines options me soient passées au dessus de la tête.


----------



## NestorK (31 Mai 2017)

Bon, suite et fin de l'histoire. Pas convaincu, malheureusement.

Pour repasser à la formule gratuite, c'est 1/ pas clair du tout (merci l'aide en ligne) et surtout pas évident car 2/ on a vite fait de supprimer sa copie locale de ce qui se trouve dans Documents et le Bureau (décidément). Pour l'ergonomie, c'est le zéro pointé. 

Bref, pour moi y'a encore du boulot pour que ce soit réussi. Je vais donc continuer avec Dropbox.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2017)

Avec iCloud Drive, on ne peut pas partager un fichier par envoi de lien, comme on le fait avec Dropbox.

Ceci mis à part, les 2 se valent en terme de fonctionnalité.

Et perso, j'ai les 2. Je ne trouve pas qu'iCloud Drive soit moins bon ou plus mal foutu que Dropbox.


----------



## NestorK (1 Juin 2017)

Himeji a dit:


> Avec iCloud Drive, on ne peut pas partager un fichier par envoi de lien, comme on le fait avec Dropbox.
> 
> Ceci mis à part, les 2 se valent en terme de fonctionnalité.
> 
> Et perso, j'ai les 2. Je ne trouve pas qu'iCloud Drive soit moins bon ou plus mal foutu que Dropbox.



J'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques en quoi iCloud Drive vaut Dropbox en terme de fonctionnalités. Je demande que ça, en toute bonne foi. 

Dropbox permet :

- du partage.
- de la lecture à distance.
- une vraie gestion simple et intuitive de ce qui part à l'upload, de ce qui reste sur le cloud, ce qui reste en local, etc.
- ne sature pas mon CPU à chaque mise sur le cloud, c'est rapide, transparent.

De mon point de vue, iCloud Drive n'est un qu'un synchroniseur en ligne de mes appareils iOS. Sorti de ça... Il permet quoi ? Un back up en ligne de mon iPhone et de mes photos ? Je ne vois pas autre chose. 

Honnêtement, retrouver mes photos sur mon MacBook Pro et mon iPhone est le seul point qui me plait sur iCloud mais... Dropbox le permet aussi. Et question boulot, iCloud ne fait pas le taf (sans mauvais jeux de mot). 

Mais encore une fois qu'on me prouve que je me plante, j'en serai ravi.


----------



## Dead head (1 Juin 2017)

Effectivement, je ne me sers d'iCloud qu'en tant que synchroniseur entre mon Mac, mon téléphone, ma tablette et ma montre. Je ne lui en demande pas plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> J'aimerais bien que tu m'expliques en quoi iCloud Drive vaut Dropbox en terme de fonctionnalités. Je demande que ça, en toute bonne foi.
> 
> Dropbox permet :
> 
> ...



iCloud Drive est un espace de stockage en ligne, comme Dropbox et autres.

À quelques détails près, ça fonctionne pareil.

Tout ce que tu mets sur iCloud Drive est stocké dans le nuage et est en local ce que tu stockes sur le disque dur de ton ordinateur. À un détail près, une copie de sauvegarde du contenu d'iCloud Drive est conservée en local.

Ce contenu est accessible depuis n'importe quel ordinateur ou iBidule. Et sur les iBidules, ouvrir un fichier dans une application est nettement plus pratique avec iCloud Drive qu'avec Dropbox.
Perso, j'ai des dossiers stockés sur iCloud Drive plutôt que sur le disque dur de mon Mac pour pouvoir lire et modifier les fichiers qu'ils contiennent sur Mac ou iPad.

Le seul avantage de Dropbox est la possibilité d'envoyer un fichier par lien de téléchargement et le partage de dossiers.

Pour le reste, ça se vaut.


----------



## NestorK (1 Juin 2017)

C'est peut être là que se situe notre point de différence.

Pour moi, le stockage en ligne n'a aucun intérêt pour du stockage "pur" : mes fichiers que je souhaite conserver, je les conserve sur des disques sûrs, pas en ligne à la merci de serveurs, des pirates ou tout simplement de ma connexion.

En revanche, l'intérêt d'un stockage en ligne est (me concernant) *principalement* dans le partage à court et à moyen terme, où il prend alors tout son sens notamment pour de la production de contenu quelqu'il soit (documents textes, présentations powerpoint, montages vidéo, j'en passe).

Sans partage, intérêt d'une solution de pur stockage en ligne = en ce qui me concerne toujours : zéro. Je ne peux même pas déposer une vidéo sur mon iCloud Drive et la lire - disons - sur une Apple TV branchée à mon téléviseur !

Reste l'avantage de la synchronisation que permet iCloud entre mon iPhone et mon MacBook Pro, mais ça s'arrête là (je parle toujours pour moi). Je conçois que la solution fonctionne pour ceux qui n'en demandent pas plus et elle a le mérite d'être intégrée - ce qui est un avantage.

Merci pour vos réponses et j'attendrai un iCloud mieux conçu et largement plus complet dans le futur pour retenter ma chance.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> .../... on est loin de ce que proposent les ténors du genre.



Qu'entends-tu par les Ténors du genre ? Je ne connais aucun autre service qui te propose de synchroniser ton bureau. Au mieux, Dropbox synchronise son propre dossier, et c'est à ma connaissance le seul à faire ça de manière souple, intuitive et en toute confiance.



NestorK a dit:


> Je suis étonné par la faiblesse de l'offre...


Peut-être parce que ce n'est pas une offre destinée aux pros, mais juste un service qui marche en toute simplicité. C'est là que réside sa force. Mais c'est vrai que Apple fait rarement des choses aussi complètes (et complexe) que les autres acteurs de l'informatique. Le but étant de rester simple et accessible en laissant le champ libre aux développeurs pour proposer leurs solutions.


----------



## NestorK (5 Juin 2017)

Il y a - je trouve - une différence entre faire une offre complète et complexe. Surtout que je n'ai pas trouvé iCloud Drive d'une simplicité affolante : ne serait-ce que pour "rétrograder" son offre payante à une offre non payante (que de clics et de sous menus ; il m'a d'ailleurs fallu un coup de main de l'aide en ligne pour y arriver) ou tout simplement pour effacer la copie en ligne sans toucher à ma copie locale.

Pour les ténors du genre, j'entendais surtout Dropbox, comme tu le soulignes. Un back up du bureau/document, ou un back up du dossier Dropbox, ça revient en ce qui me concerne exactement au même, à ceci près que Dropbox ne bouffe pas le quart des mes ressources au moindre upload, me permet de choisir simplement à l'intérieur de son dossier ce que je souhaite synchroniser ou pas, laisser sur le cloud, laisser en local, etc.

L'idée du backup du bureau est d'ailleurs selon moi une fausse bonne idée > c'est un espace de travail transitoire en ce qui me concerne et je n'ai pas envie de voir iCloud s'affoler à chaque fois que quelque chose atterri dessus : j'aurais aimé avoir l'option de dissocier le bureau du dossier document pour la mise en ligne sur nuage. 

Curieux de voir si les choses vont bouger ce soir à la WWDC, surtout avec cette app "mystérieuse" qui semble être un explorateur de fichier pour iOS...


----------



## pabar (5 Juin 2017)

Discussion intéressante. 
@NestorK,  es tu sur que ton NAS chez toi est aussi sûr qu'un bon service de partage de fichier dans le cloud. Il y a eu il y a quelques mois pas mal de personnes qui se sont retrouvés avec leur NAS encryptés. C'est encore un autre système à mettre à jour régulièrement, s'assurer de la bonne configuration et qui reste à la merci de ta connexion qd tu n'es pas chez toi. 

J'ai un Synology, j'ai testé et même si ca reste de bon sytème, des que tu veux les utiliser comme iCloud, Dropbox ou Gdrive tu te heurtes rapidement à un manque d'intégration, du temps pour le mettre à jour et tu dois qd même faire une sauvegarde en externe pour pallier tout risque de vol / feu ...
Je ne parle pas des fois où il y a eu une coupure de courant m'empêchant d'y accéder 


À la fin, il est configuré pour se synchroniser avec mon Cloud pour être sur de ne rien perdre au cas où. 

G testé mais pas convaincu. 

Je reste ouvert à tous bons conseils/expériences


----------



## in_fine (6 Juin 2017)

quelqu'un se sert il d'cloud en remplacement de Time Machine ? 
Je sais bien que ce n'est pas tout à fait la même fonction, mais qd même
par ailleurs, peut on faire des sauvegardes Time Machine sur Icloud drive ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2017)

Je me sers des deux. Comme ça, je ne sauvegarde avec Time Machine que mon ordi principal. Le reste étant transféré automatiquement via iCloud. Au pire, je perds le travail que je viens de réaliser en étant déconnecté.


----------



## NestorK (7 Juin 2017)

pabar a dit:


> Discussion intéressante.
> @NestorK,  es tu sur que ton NAS chez toi est aussi sûr



Je ne me sers tout simplement pas de NAS. J'ai plusieurs raid à dispo et quelques bons vieux disques à plateau que j'utilise sur un dock (et j'ai un gros disque système).


----------



## NestorK (8 Juin 2017)

Une petite capture :





iCloud Drive est en train de me prendre des rushs et les mets en ligne. 

Ma machine (MacBook Pro) en usage normale est à 45-48° relié à un écran externe avec son GPU dédié en marche (usage : internet, un peu de vidéo, mail, safari, le classique). 

Avec iCloud en rab, c'est quasi 10° supplémentaire et + (à la fin du transfert je suis à 60°). 

J'aimerais savoir pourquoi (pure curiosité) surtout quand Dropbox derrière travaille sans se faire remarquer. Si quelqu'un sait ce que peut bien trafiquer macOS dans cette histoire...


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2017)

C'est amusant, car beaucoup d'utilisateurs se plaignent justement d'avoir un ordinateur qui chauffe lors de l'utilisation de DropBox 

Personnellement, je ne trouve pas ce comportement choquant, car il y a une activité intense en accès réseau et accès au disque.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2017)

Quand Dropbox a vraiment beaucoup de boulot il va sans doute lui aussi consommer davantage ; mais en temps normal, il ne travaille pas beaucoup (chez moi, en tout cas...) et ne se fait donc pas remarquer.

Les logiciels de synchronisation ont parfois des paramètres permettant de régler la bande passante utilisée, tant en montée qu'en descente, ce qui permet de les contenir dans leur ardeur. C'est le cas de Dropbox.
Ici, avec iCloud, je soupçonne le service de prendre toute l'énergie dont il dispose, plutôt que de lisser le flux dans une plus grande durée. Du coup il sature et fait chauffer l'ordinateur. Il faudrait trouver un paramétrage permettant de le raisonner.

Parfois, on a l'impression que, chez Apple, on ne teste que dans des configurations optimales : réseau interne (LAN) véloce et connexion Internet au top (fibre à 1 Gb/s...)

Disposes-tu d'une bonne connexion à Internet ?

[J'ai déjà constaté ce genre de gag avec Mail et les _daemons_ qui s'occupent de la synchronisation des comptes IMAP : quand la plupart de mes clients de messagerie se comportent bien, Mail épuise mon pauvre MBA... Je ne l'utilise donc plus.]


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2017)

Perso, j'ai la fibre et du coup, le transfert de données, que ce soit iCloud ou Dropbox est instantané. Je mets plus de temps a enregistré un fichier sur mon disque dur (a a plateau donc) que de le voir partir dans les nuage et privé sur le Sud de mon portable. Et pourtant, je travaille sur des fichiers assez lourds à longueur de journée (images Photoshop de grande taille entre autres).

Mais, j'ai eu ma période ou j'avais une connexion ADL anémique. Là, je sentais bien que DropBox occupait fortement le processeur de mon ordinateur. À cette époque, iCloud n'avais pas encore sa fonction de partage de dossier (ou alors je ne l'avais pas activé justement).


----------



## pboeckel (11 Juin 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Il y a - je trouve - une différence entre faire une offre complète et complexe. Surtout que je n'ai pas trouvé iCloud Drive d'une simplicité affolante : ne serait-ce que pour "rétrograder" son offre payante à une offre non payante (que de clics et de sous menus ; il m'a d'ailleurs fallu un coup de main de l'aide en ligne pour y arriver) ou tout simplement pour effacer la copie en ligne sans toucher à ma copie locale.
> 
> Pour les ténors du genre, j'entendais surtout Dropbox, comme tu le soulignes. Un back up du bureau/document, ou un back up du dossier Dropbox, ça revient en ce qui me concerne exactement au même, à ceci près que Dropbox ne bouffe pas le quart des mes ressources au moindre upload, me permet de choisir simplement à l'intérieur de son dossier ce que je souhaite synchroniser ou pas, laisser sur le cloud, laisser en local, etc.
> 
> ...



On a bien compris !
Moi je comprends pas pour tu dis que ce  n'est pas intuitif, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux intégré , justement, et donc transparent. 

Bref je résume ton soucis à ce problème d'occupation CPU, et ça effectivement c n'est pas normal. Chez moi ça fonctionne normalement, et je me plaindrais plutôt de ONE DRIVE qui lui fait chauffer mon Mac. 
Et pourtant sur un autre Mac, ça ne le fait pas. 
Donc cherche plutôt comment résoudre ce problème. 
Moi j'ai pas trouvé pour ONE DRIVE , mais ce sont des Microsofteries...


----------



## NestorK (11 Juin 2017)

Comme je l'ai écrit, mon principal reproche à iCloud, *c'est l'absence de partage*.

Un service en ligne dans le nuage qui ne permet pas de partager un fichier via lien, de streamer son contenu via un interface web (comme une vidéo) ou tout simplement de lire une vidéo depuis son iCloud Drive sur son Apple TV, c'est non (ce dernier point pourrait éventuellement changer si Files débarquait sur tvOS).

Pour le manque de transparence et de simplicité : complexité pour rétro-grader d'une offre payante à non payante, supprimer la copie en ligne sans effacer la copie locale me pose toujours problème (si si, va falloir que je lance l'aide en ligne là dessus aussi), impossibilité de synchroniser uniquement le bureau ou uniquement le dossier document, etc...

Je suis "client" et de Dropbox et de One Drive : mon seul problème d'occupation "étrange" du CPU, c'est iCloud. Et je pourrais vivre avec si le reste était à mon gout.

Bref, en ce qui me concerne, le débat est clos. Vous m'avez tous confirmé que ce je voulais ne se trouvait pas dans iCloud, je vais donc rester sur Dropbox et attendre de voir si la solution d'Apple évolue dans le futur.


----------



## NestorK (30 Juin 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Comme je l'ai écrit, mon principal reproche à iCloud, *c'est l'absence de partage*.
> (...)
> 
> Vous m'avez tous confirmé que ce je voulais ne se trouvait pas dans iCloud, je vais donc rester sur Dropbox et attendre de voir si la solution d'Apple évolue dans le futur.



Je m'auto quote parce que les choses semblent bouger. 

Deux choses. Déjà le forfait 2to qui passe à 9.99 euros, donc le prix de ce que je paye chez Dropbox pour 1to.

Enfin, ça bouge côté High Sierra, on va enfin pouvoir :

- faire du travail collaboratif.
- partager un fichier directement.

A voir à la rentrée mais qu'une chose à dire : cool !

Une offre qui cumule ces options plus les habituels backup photo et iDevices +  synchro de tous les iDevices avec le Mac, on commence à avoir une offre complète qui en fait plus que la concurrence et pas moins. Mais pour moins cher ! C'est assez rare chez Apple pour être souligné... 

Hate de tester ça...


----------

